# You green blooded freak



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2007/06/08/health-green-blood.html


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

weird ..maybe he really is molding from the inside out and not what they think..haha


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Now that was a weird story.. The things they find in people. Hmmmmm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

When my dad was dying from cancer, he had black blood. Oxygen depleted I'm guessing?


----------



## CastleNottingham (May 23, 2006)

How does one fall asleep while kneeling?


----------

